#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  The best way to propose a girl

## Rahul.sharma2267

Are there any girls in this forum who can advice me on how to express my feelings to the girl i love. I don't have enough courage to tell her, on her face, but i don't even wanna do it on the phone or over the net. Can you help me out?





  Similar Threads: 33 Facts about guys every girl should know.. ;-) Do not judge a girl by... A boy to a Girl Love letter Should you marry a CA Girl??!! - For FuN!

----------


## muskan sidhu

just say whtever is dere in ur heart....

----------


## VictoriaR

No need to show any heroism. But always stay in touch. Try to enter her dream.. Make her dependence on you.

----------


## dimpysingh

First be friends we here and try to know whether she is inetersted in you or not..If she is interested then propose her confidently face to face..just say whatever you feel and tell her you are her for all her life..dont spoil teh proposal..make it worth remembering for both you & her..

----------


## kiranbeethoju

here i will tell you one fact ..
if you want to express your love then express it immidietly otherwise you will never live with that girl because time is very shorter if you get any chance to express your love then do it dont think bout anything ...ok ...

----------


## kiranbeethoju

hi this is kiranbeethoju

----------


## ganta

the best way to propose a girl

----------


## varam.chem

just say wt's in ur mind.and do wt u like.

----------


## ujala_saxena

i love a grl since last 8 years ....
she knows dat i hv feeling for her....
she even cared for me... i even proposed her....
she continued frnsp.....
now days she is ignoring me badly dunt know.... what to say how to tell her and propose her?????

----------


## mishchandan

> Are there any girls in this forum who can advice me on how to express my feelings to the girl i love. I don't have enough courage to tell her, on her face, but i don't even wanna do it on the phone or over the net. Can you help me out?



Find out if she really likes you or not. If she likes you just go ahead and say it. 
I have done it couple of times, just be plain forward and direct, if you don't do this you will loose her. 

In case you look for an answer here is a nice Article i came accross  from a decent blog http://pyarkar.com

http://goo.gl/XYx3OG or check this one  http://goo.gl/wl04O2 

Cheers!! 
All the best

----------


## mishchandan

She has already left you dude.. Just move on. The more you chase her the more she will go far from you. 
Now it is time to show that she doesn't matter to you, Make sure that you flirt with other girls when she is around and see the change. 

If you need check few articles on this site http://www.pyarkar.com/category/hindi/

All the best and do well in life. 
Remember there is plenty of fish out there.

----------


## mishchandan

She has already left you dude.. Just move on. The more you chase her the more she will go far from you. 
Now it is time to show that she doesn't matter to you, Make sure that you flirt with other girls when she is around and see the change. 

If you need check few articles on this site http://www.pyarkar.com/category/hindi/

All the best and do well in life. 
Remember there is plenty of fish out there.

----------

